# I want this bed!!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This would match my living room so well! I love the modern look and this is the coolest bed ever! I cant seem to find a price but I imagine it would be out of my league but wouldnt Yoshi and Chibi look awesome napping in this 
http://www.lazybonezz.com/metropolitan.html


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh, that is cool!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That bed is gorgeous! I have never seen a dog bed like that before. Yes, your babies would look beautiful napping on such a stylish little bed.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Love it! Sooooo cool!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Aaaah! I want it too!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that is posh!! Gorgeous bed!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

stunning! I can just see them both wanting the top "bunk" lol and the bottom being empty. that would be my luck anyway. lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I am in love ♥
I bet that has a very HEFTY price tag!! Haha


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh that's really stylish! I love it.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.bitchnewyork.com/products/the_metropolitan_dog_bed-9451-62.html
looking at the price, you still want it?? OUCH!!
it is a wonderful design though...


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG that is such a cool bed. I love it too. I bet it's expensive. Email them and ask.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jan896 said:


> http://www.bitchnewyork.com/products/the_metropolitan_dog_bed-9451-62.html
> looking at the price, you still want it?? OUCH!!
> it is a wonderful design though...


OMG that's expensive. I hate it when you see something you want but can't get it :-(


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

wow I need one ( well I need 3 really  lol )


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

So lovely, but youcould buy them a human bunk bad for less then that!!
Anyways mine have a similar arrrangement at home. A 3 bed/storey cat climbing frame with a bag of cat litter I forgot to put away at the bottom providing a step. If they get a good run up they can jump from there into the middle bunk and still leave the cats the top bunk.
Ha! so mine's better coz its 3 storeys high! hee hee.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

That is very funky! Could make one but out of wood.. like miniature bunk beds


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yep, bet a good carpenter could make a close replica of that bunk bed..... and probably would last alot longer........


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It's really cool, but way too expensive!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

jan896 said:


> http://www.bitchnewyork.com/products/the_metropolitan_dog_bed-9451-62.html
> looking at the price, you still want it?? OUCH!!
> it is a wonderful design though...


Thanks for posting that! My husband LOVED the bed to but no way will he let me spend that kind of money on it. I guess we will have to try to create one now ;-)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Bunk beds for dogs. How cute is that? The price, though, is ridiculous. 

If your or your husband are handy, you could make one for your chis that would be less expensive.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats so cute!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

there's one on etsy but no stairs lol
http://www.etsy.com/listing/41815111/pet-bunk-beds-size-large-24-x-36

also the metro one is a bit cheaper here
http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/Metropolitan_Pet_Bunk_Be_p/LB-3030C2.htm
would love to get it! hmmm maybe when i start rolling in more $. haha!

if you look at images in google there's a bunch
http://www.google.com/images?q=dog+...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CEoQsAQwAw


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That is really fantastic, couldn't you build something similiar ?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That would be easy to build.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats fab, love it!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my! That is quite some bed!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhh that too cute, but way expensive, bet you could build one.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I loved it and wanted one then I seen the price tag and thought.. "Didn't like it that much anyway" lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well how cute is that?! I bet if you were crafty, you could figure out how to make one. What a great idea!!! Soooooo cute.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome bed
I want one for me


----------

